# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Νάρκισσοι και ψωνισμένοι...

## WhyAlwaysMe?

Μου την δίνουν αρκετά.
Εσάς?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Τέτοιοι άνθρωποι να μην υπήρχαν και θα ήταν καλύτερα...

----------


## nikos2

γιατι;; ενας ναρκισσος ειναι καποιος με χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση που προσπαθει να επιβεβαιωσει οτι αξιξει. 
ειναι πολυ κουραστικο για αυτον γιατι δεν το επιβεβαιωνει ποτε του ενω εσυ αμα θελεις μπορεις απλα να τον αποφυγεις.

----------


## fenia99

WhyAlwaysme? οχι και να μην υπηρχαν..δεν φταινε εκεινοι που εχουν γινει ετσι....φταινε οι γονεις και γενικοτερα τα ατομα με τα οποια συναναστρεφονται..Απο την αλλη ναι και εμενα μου τη "δινει" η συμπεριφορα τους και ειδικα στην ηλικια που βρισκομαι τα ψωνια ειναι αρκετα...αλλα δεν ασχολουμαι και πολυ :p

----------


## cdeleted29517

> WhyAlwaysme? *οχι και να μην υπηρχαν.*.δεν φταινε εκεινοι που εχουν γινει ετσι....φταινε οι γονεις και γενικοτερα τα ατομα με τα οποια συναναστρεφονται..Απο την αλλη ναι και εμενα μου τη "δινει" η συμπεριφορα τους και ειδικα στην ηλικια που βρισκομαι τα ψωνια ειναι αρκετα...αλλα δεν ασχολουμαι και πολυ :p


E ναι...άμα δεν υπήρχε όποιος μας την έδινε στον πλανήτη θα είχαμε αφανιστεί...

----------


## Macgyver

Αυτο μου θυμιζει κατι κοπελες που τις ρωτανε σε καμμια εκπομπη /τηλεπαιχνιδι , τι σας χαλαει σεναν αντρα ? και ερχεται η σουπερ ανοητη απντηση , ' το ψεμα , η υποκρισια ' , μουρχεται να της πω , καλα κοπελα μο , ξερεις καμμια που να φτιαχνεται με το ψεμμα και την υποκρισια ? ποσο ανοητη απαντηση .............θα ξενερωνα επι τοπου .......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> WhyAlwaysme? οχι και να μην υπηρχαν..δεν φταινε εκεινοι που εχουν γινει ετσι....φταινε οι γονεις και γενικοτερα τα ατομα με τα οποια συναναστρεφονται..Απο την αλλη ναι και εμενα μου τη "δινει" η συμπεριφορα τους και ειδικα στην ηλικια που βρισκομαι τα ψωνια ειναι αρκετα...αλλα δεν ασχολουμαι και πολυ :p


Το χειρότερο με τους νάρκισσους,ωραιοπαθείς και ψωνισμένους ξέρεις ποιο είναι?
Ότι νομίζουν πως έχουν πιάσει τον Θεό από τα @@@,ότι είναι κάποιοι και έχουν καβαλήσει το καλάμι,ενώ στην πραγματικότητα δεν αξίζουν μία και δεν κάνουν για συμβουλές,αντί να δουν πως θα σοβαρευτούν οι ίδιοι.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Αυτο μου θυμιζει κατι κοπελες που τις ρωτανε σε καμμια εκπομπη /τηλεπαιχνιδι , τι σας χαλαει σεναν αντρα ? και ερχεται η σουπερ ανοητη απντηση , ' το ψεμα , η υποκρισια ' , μουρχεται να της πω , καλα κοπελα μο , ξερεις καμμια που να φτιαχνεται με το ψεμμα και την υποκρισια ? ποσο ανοητη απαντηση .............θα ξενερωνα επι τοπου .......


Ναι αλλά καλώς η κακώς η υποκρισία είναι ότι χειρότερο υπάρχει...και δεν λέω για την κλασσική υποκρισία που οκ απατάει ένας την σύντροφό του και ''κάνει την πάπια'' αλλά σε πιο βάθος, που υποκρίνεσαι ακόμα και στον εαυτό σου....καλύτερα κακός και ειλικρινής παρά καλός και υποκριτής...

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Το χειρότερο με τους νάρκισσους,ωραιοπαθείς και ψωνισμένους ξέρεις ποιο είναι?
> Ότι νομίζουν πως έχουν πιάσει τον Θεό από τα @@@,ότι είναι κάποιοι και έχουν καβαλήσει το καλάμι,ενώ στην πραγματικότητα δεν αξίζουν μία και δεν κάνουν για συμβουλές,αντί να δουν πως θα σοβαρευτούν οι ίδιοι.


Οσο να`ναι όμως αν κοιτάξεις γύρω σου,αυτοί έχουν περισσότερες επιτυχίες σε όλους τους τομείς κατά την γνώμη μου..Το νάρκισσος/ψωνισμένος "τραβάει" πιο πολύ στις κάθε είδους κοινωνικές συναναστροφές σε σχέση με τον εσωστρεφή/ντροπαλό άνθρωπο..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οσο να`ναι όμως αν κοιτάξεις γύρω σου,αυτοί έχουν περισσότερες επιτυχίες σε όλους τους τομείς κατά την γνώμη μου..Το νάρκισσος/ψωνισμένος "τραβάει" πιο πολύ στις κάθε είδους κοινωνικές συναναστροφές σε σχέση με τον εσωστρεφή/ντροπαλό άνθρωπο..


Δυστυχώς.....
Βέβαια αν κάποιος έχει μυαλό,μπορεί να μην εντυπωσιαστεί από αυτό το στυλ....

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι αλλά καλώς η κακώς η υποκρισία είναι ότι χειρότερο υπάρχει...και δεν λέω για την κλασσική υποκρισία που οκ απατάει ένας την σύντροφό του και ''κάνει την πάπια'' αλλά σε πιο βάθος, που υποκρίνεσαι ακόμα και στον εαυτό σου....καλύτερα κακός και ειλικρινής παρά καλός και υποκριτής...


 Βρε Κιουμπ , φαινεται οτι δεν επιασες το ποιντ μου , φυσικα η υποκρισια ειναι απο τα χειροτερα ελατωμματα , αλλα αν σε ρωτανε τι σε χαλαει σεναν αντρα , ειναι σαν ναπαντας , ' να με δερνει ΄, δλδ ειναι ανοητο να αναφερεις ενα πασιφανες ελαττωμα σε μια τετοια ερωτηση , πες κατι αλλο , να με ζηλευει , να με καταπιεζει , να ψαχνει το κινητο μου , να ξενοκοιταει , μην λες τα αυτονοητα , πες τοτε ' να εχει βεβαρυμενο ποινικο μητρωο ' η ' να ειναι ομοφυλοφυλος ' , ' να ειναι δολοφονος ' εκει φτανει το επιπεδο της απαντησης στο ' τι σας χαλαει σεναν αντρα ' , τωρα καταλαβες τι εννοω ?

----------


## Macgyver

> Οσο να`ναι όμως αν κοιτάξεις γύρω σου,αυτοί έχουν περισσότερες επιτυχίες σε όλους τους τομείς κατά την γνώμη μου..Το νάρκισσος/ψωνισμένος "τραβάει" πιο πολύ στις κάθε είδους κοινωνικές συναναστροφές σε σχέση με τον εσωστρεφή/ντροπαλό άνθρωπο..


Το ναρκισσος , ναι , το ψωνισμενος οχι , το αντικαθιστω με το ' ναχει επαρση ' ........... οντως αυτα τα ' ελαττωματα ' τραβανε αρκετες γυναικες , αν τα κρατας σενα επιπεδο , μην φωναζουν πανω σου ...........τοχω παρατηρησει ...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Βρε Κιουμπ , φαινεται οτι δεν επιασες το ποιντ μου , φυσικα η υποκρισια ειναι απο τα χειροτερα ελατωμματα , αλλα αν σε ρωτανε τι σε χαλαει σεναν αντρα , ειναι σαν ναπαντας , ' να με δερνει ΄, δλδ ειναι ανοητο να αναφερεις ενα πασιφανες ελαττωμα σε μια τετοια ερωτηση , πες κατι αλλο , να με ζηλευει , να με καταπιεζει , να ψαχνει το κινητο μου , να ξενοκοιταει , μην λες τα αυτονοητα , πες τοτε ' να εχει βεβαρυμενο ποινικο μητρωο ' η ' να ειναι ομοφυλοφυλος ' , ' να ειναι δολοφονος ' εκει φτανει το επιπεδο της απαντησης στο ' τι σας χαλαει σεναν αντρα ' , τωρα καταλαβες τι εννοω ?


Ναι κατάλαβα αλλά τι θα πει η άλλη ? Κάτι άλλο για να κλέψει τις εντυπώσεις ? Περίεργα τα λες....

Πάντως πιστεύω ότι οι γυναίκες δεν θέλουν τους ωραιοπαθείς αλλά η έπαρση/ ψώνιο σχετικά με την δουλειά τους, την εξυπνάδα τους, το οτιδήποτε άσχετο με την εμφάνιση δεν ενοχλεί τόσο....

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι κατάλαβα αλλά τι θα πει η άλλη ? Κάτι άλλο για να κλέψει τις εντυπώσεις ? Περίεργα τα λες....
> 
> Πάντως πιστεύω ότι οι γυναίκες δεν θέλουν τους ωραιοπαθείς αλλά η έπαρση/ ψώνιο σχετικά με την δουλειά τους, την εξυπνάδα τους, το οτιδήποτε άσχετο με την εμφάνιση δεν ενοχλεί τόσο....


Nα πει κατι οχι αυτονοητο , εσενα αμα σε ρωταγα τισε χαλαει σεναν αντρα , ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θαπανταγες με κατι αυτονοητο , δεν τα λεω καθολου περιεργα , αλλα ειναι ανοητο να λες οτι σε χαλανε πραματα που χαλανε καθε εχεφρονα ανθρωπο .............φυσικα οι γυναικες δεν θελουν τους ωραιοπαθεις , αυτο παει αλλου , και οντως η επαρση, ως ενα βαθμο, θαποφυγω την λεξη ' ψωνιο' , υποδηλοι κατι αρνητικο , δεν ενοχλει , ας μην βασιζεται πουθενα , διοτι οι βασεις της αυτοπεποιθησης , ( η επαρση εμπεριεχει και αυτη κατι λιγουλακι αρνητικο ) , μπαινουν σε ηλικια κατω των 5 ετων , που δεν θυμασαι τιποτα , αλλα προφανως , ο τροπος που μεγαλωσες σε αυτα τα χρονια που διαμοργωνεις χαρακτηρα , ειναι τετοιος , που μεγαλονωντας εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση , χωρις να ξερεις το γιατι ,

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Nα πει κατι οχι αυτονοητο , εσενα αμα σε ρωταγα τισε χαλαει σεναν αντρα , ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θαπανταγες με κατι αυτονοητο , δεν τα λεω καθολου περιεργα , αλλα ειναι ανοητο να λες οτι σε χαλανε πραματα που χαλανε καθε εχεφρονα ανθρωπο .............φυσικα οι γυναικες δεν θελουν τους ωραιοπαθεις , αυτο παει αλλου , και οντως η επαρση, ως ενα βαθμο, θαποφυγω την λεξη ' ψωνιο' , υποδηλοι κατι αρνητικο , δεν ενοχλει , ας μην βασιζεται πουθενα , διοτι οι βασεις της αυτοπεποιθησης , ( η επαρση εμπεριεχει και αυτη κατι λιγουλακι αρνητικο ) , μπαινουν σε ηλικια κατω των 5 ετων , που δεν θυμασαι τιποτα , αλλα προφανως , ο τροπος που μεγαλωσες σε αυτα τα χρονια που διαμοργωνεις χαρακτηρα , ειναι τετοιος , που μεγαλονωντας εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση , χωρις να ξερεις το γιατι ,


Εντάξει με έπεισες...ναι η αλήθεια είναι ότι αν είναι να λες τα αυτονόητα μην τα πεις καθόλου....αλλά αυτό πάει όταν σου κάνει ο άλλος κήρυγμα και βγάζει λόγο και γίνεται κουραστικός, όταν μιλάμε για μια απάντηση οκ....
Για το άλλο πάλι δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει , γιατί πολλές φορές τα αδέρφια, με ίδιο περιβάλλον, είναι τα αντίθετα...όχι μόνο στην αυτοπεποίθηση , γενικά....Πως συμβαίνει αυτό?

----------


## Macgyver

> Για το άλλο πάλι δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει , γιατί πολλές φορές τα αδέρφια, με ίδιο περιβάλλον, είναι τα αντίθετα...όχι μόνο στην αυτοπεποίθηση , γενικά....Πως συμβαίνει αυτό?


Συμβαινει διοτι τα δυο αδελφια δεν τυγχανουν της ιδιας προσοχης , στο ενα μπορει να δειξουν περισσοτερη αδυναμια , απο οτι στο αλλο , και επειδη η κυρια αυτοπεποιθηση , διαμορφωνεται πριν τα 5 χρονια , που δεν θυμασαι τιοποτα απολυτως , ποιος ξερει τι συναισθηματα εχεις νιωσει , ουτε που ξερεις , μπορει ενα απλο γεγονος , να το αντιληφθει το παιδι με διαφορετικο τροπο , και να το επηρρεασει στην μετεπειτα ζωη του , ατυτην την ερευνα κανουν τωρα επιστημονες , διαβαζα , γιατι δεν θυμομαστε τιποτα προ των 5 ετων , που ειναικαθοριστικα για τηνζωη μας ...............εχω δυο ξαδελφια , διδυμα , και δεν εχει καμμια σχεση ο χαρακτηρας των , ηπιος ο ξαδελφος , τζαναμπετα η ξαδελφη , αντε να βγαλεις ακρη .......

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Συμβαινει διοτι τα δυο αδελφια δεν τυγχανουν της ιδιας προσοχης , στο ενα μπορει να δειξουν περισσοτερη αδυναμια , απο οτι στο αλλο , και επειδη η κυρια αυτοπεποιθηση , διαμορφωνεται πριν τα 5 χρονια , που δεν θυμασαι τιοποτα απολυτως , ποιος ξερει τι συναισθηματα εχεις νιωσει , ουτε που ξερεις , μπορει ενα απλο γεγονος , να το αντιληφθει το παιδι με διαφορετικο τροπο , και να το επηρρεασει στην μετεπειτα ζωη του , ατυτην την ερευνα κανουν τωρα επιστημονες , διαβαζα , γιατι δεν θυμομαστε τιποτα προ των 5 ετων , που ειναικαθοριστικα για τηνζωη μας ...............εχω δυο ξαδελφια , διδυμα , και δεν εχει καμμια σχεση ο χαρακτηρας των , ηπιος ο ξαδελφος , τζαναμπετα η ξαδελφη , *αντε να βγαλεις ακρη ......*.


Αυτό ακριβώς!
Γιατί και τα ζευγάρια αντιθέτων είναι πολλά...

----------


## Macgyver

> Αυτό ακριβώς!
> Γιατί και τα ζευγάρια αντιθέτων είναι πολλά...


Eπιτελους κατληξαμε σε κατι , δις Κιουμπ !!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

http://www.iatronet.gr/ygeia/psyxiki...iataraxis.html

----------


## Mara.Z

Eπειδη παλιοτερα εκανα μια δουλεια τιγκα στους ψωνισμενους, εχω να πω οτι ειναι μια επιφανεια ολο αυτο, ενας κοινωνικος ρολος... στην ουσια απλοι ανθρωποι ειναι, με τις ανασφαλειες, τους φοβους τους....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Eπειδη παλιοτερα εκανα μια δουλεια τιγκα στους ψωνισμενους, εχω να πω οτι ειναι μια επιφανεια ολο αυτο, ενας κοινωνικος ρολος... στην ουσια απλοι ανθρωποι ειναι, με τις ανασφαλειες, τους φοβους τους....


Αγαπητή Μάρα,μπορώ να εκφράσω μια ένσταση στα λεγόμενα σου?

----------


## Mara.Z

εννοειταιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι! ελευθερα... γιατι ειμαστε εδώ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εννοειταιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι! ελευθερα... γιατι ειμαστε εδώ?


Ίσως κρύβουν τις ανασφάλειες τους,και δείχνουν ως απόλυτα εγωκεντρικοί,ωραιοπαθείς και άλλα συναφή.
Σαφώς αυτή η συμπεριφορά δεν είναι και η καλύτερη.Να ψωροπερηφανεύεσαι για το είναι σου κλπ.
Θα έλεγα πως είναι σαν όσους έχουν κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας ή χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση,απλά από τον αντίθετο δρόμο(δηλαδή δεν το δείχνουν εμφανώς,αλλά το κρύβουν με άλλες,ακατάλληλες κατ'εμέ συμπεριφορές.)

----------


## imagine

Τούς βαριέμαι απίστευτα.

Ειλικρινά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς στο καλό μπορεί να τραβήξει την προσοχή ένας εγωκεντρικός ωραιοπαθής που ασχολείται μόνο με την εαυτάρα του..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τούς βαριέμαι απίστευτα.
> 
> Ειλικρινά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς στο καλό μπορεί να τραβήξει την προσοχή ένας εγωκεντρικός ωραιοπαθής που ασχολείται μόνο με την εαυτάρα του..


Έλα που δυστυχώς την τραβάει...

----------


## cdeleted29517

Οι γονείς φταίνε, σε μεγαλώνουν σαν θεό/ θεά, πρίγκηπα κλπ και βγαίνεις ότι να ναι....αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο υποφέρουν αυτοί, τους γύρω τους θα πληγώνουν, δεν λέω για την διαταραχή, δεν γνωρίζω , στα ''ψώνια'' αναφέρομαι.......

----------


## Mara.Z

μπαααα... δε νομιζω οτι υποφερουν... όπου τους συμφερει αλλαζουν προσωπο....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> μπαααα... δε νομιζω οτι υποφερουν... όπου τους συμφερει αλλαζουν προσωπο....


Ναι και εγώ έτσι πιστεύω, όταν λες αλλάζουν πρόσωπο?

----------


## Macgyver

> μπαααα... δε νομιζω οτι υποφερουν... όπου τους συμφερει αλλαζουν προσωπο....


Οχι , δεν μπορουν ναλλαξουν προσωπο , τοχω παρατηρησει , ειναι τοσο φανερο , που και στα μεγαλα να μην τον ' τσιμπησεις ' τον-ην αλλον , εκει μπορει να κρυφτει, θα τον τσιμπησεις σε λεπτομερειες , αν και δεν χρειαζεται , εκδηλωνονται πολυ συντομα ........εκτος αν εθελοτυφλεις ......και διολου δεν υποφερουν , ζουν σεναν δικο τους , ιδεατο κοσμο , με επικεντρο αυτους ................παραμυθιαζονται κατα κορον.......αν κατι τυχον τους διαψευσει , ριχνουν αλλου τις ευθυνες , πουτε στον εαυτο τους , ειναι σοβαρη διαταραχη αυτη ..........δεν χρηζει νοσηλειας, αλλα ποσοι διαταραγμενοι δεν πανε ποτε σε γιατρο , και κυκλοφορουν ελευθεροι ? πολοιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ......

----------


## anxious4ever

πιστευω πως οι ναρκισσοι δεν ειναι ατομα που μπορουν ευκολα να συναναστραφουν με ανθρωπους..
παρα μονο με ανθρωπους με υψηλες θεσεις...ειναι ματαιοδοξοι κ ψαχνουν να χτιζονυ τη ζωη τους πανω σε αλλους κ οχι να δουλεψουν γι αυτο..ειναι διαταραχη κ χρηζει θεραπειας..δεν ειναι απλο.
ολοι εχουμε ναρκισσιστικα κομματια μεσα μας ..αλλα οχι την διαταραχη.
πχ μερικες φορες χαιρομαστε οταν μας θαυμαζουν κ κανουμε κατι πολυ καλα..κ αυτο ναρκισσιστικο ειναι ..αλλα με την διαφορα οτι εμεις το εχουμε δουλεψει για να εχουμε αυτο το αποτελεσμα..πχ εγω που κανω χορο..οταν βγω στη σκηνη κ με θαυμασει το κοινο τοτε ναι νιωθω οτι εκφραζω την ναρκισσιστικη μυο πλευρα..αλλα δεν ειμαι ωραιοπαθης..παντα νιωθω ταπεινη κ μετρια..αν ειχα την διαταρραχη θα νομιζα οτι εγω ειμαι κ καμια αλλη στον κοσμο.
ειναι μεγαλο πακετο να εχει την διαταραχη..υποφερουν πραγματικα απο στρες επειδη φοβουνται μη τσαλακωθουν...συνηθως οι ναρκισσοι ειναι επιθετικοι στον λογο τους κ εριστικοι..
δνε εχουν σταθερες σχεσεις κ δουλειες..
τωρα ενας αντρας πχ που ειναι κουκλος κ ξερει οτι ειανι κουκλος κ νιωθει ομορφα με αυτο..σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα τον ελεγα ναρκισσο..αν ομως ηταν εριστικος κ επιθετικος επειδη ειναι ομορφος πολυ..εκει ναι δεν θα μπορουσα να επικοινωνησω μαζι του..
εγω πχ που ειμαι ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ,ΑΔΥΝΑΤΗ, ΚΟΡΜΑΡΑ Κ ΘΕΑ...τι σχεση εχω εγω τωρα κ καθομαι μιλαω μαζι σας μου λετε?????*( πλακα κανω..οχοχο)

----------


## anxious4ever

ειστε ολοι σκουληκια! εγω ειμαι το φως του κοσμου...ειστε τσοκαριες κ ειστε απλα ενα τιποτα....... απορω γιατι ασχολουμαι μαζι σας!!!! ΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!! (κ παλι εννοειται πλακα κανω..)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ειστε ολοι σκουληκια! εγω ειμαι το φως του κοσμου...ειστε τσοκαριες κ ειστε απλα ενα τιποτα....... απορω γιατι ασχολουμαι μαζι σας!!!! ΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!! (κ παλι εννοειται πλακα κανω..)


Εμείς οι κοινοί θνητοί θα έπρεπε να ντρεπόμαστε που σου απευθύνουμε τον λόγο.:Ρ
χαχαχαχαχα
Καλησπέρες.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> πιστευω πως οι ναρκισσοι δεν ειναι ατομα που μπορουν ευκολα να συναναστραφουν με ανθρωπους..
> παρα μονο με ανθρωπους με υψηλες θεσεις...ειναι ματαιοδοξοι κ ψαχνουν να χτιζονυ τη ζωη τους πανω σε αλλους κ οχι να δουλεψουν γι αυτο..ειναι διαταραχη κ χρηζει θεραπειας..δεν ειναι απλο.
> ολοι εχουμε ναρκισσιστικα κομματια μεσα μας ..αλλα οχι την διαταραχη.
> πχ μερικες φορες χαιρομαστε οταν μας θαυμαζουν κ κανουμε κατι πολυ καλα..κ αυτο ναρκισσιστικο ειναι ..αλλα με την διαφορα οτι εμεις το εχουμε δουλεψει για να εχουμε αυτο το αποτελεσμα..πχ εγω που κανω χορο..οταν βγω στη σκηνη κ με θαυμασει το κοινο τοτε ναι νιωθω οτι εκφραζω την ναρκισσιστικη μυο πλευρα..αλλα δεν ειμαι ωραιοπαθης..παντα νιωθω ταπεινη κ μετρια..αν ειχα την διαταρραχη θα νομιζα οτι εγω ειμαι κ καμια αλλη στον κοσμο.
> ειναι μεγαλο πακετο να εχει την διαταραχη..υποφερουν πραγματικα απο στρες επειδη φοβουνται μη τσαλακωθουν...συνηθως οι ναρκισσοι ειναι επιθετικοι στον λογο τους κ εριστικοι..
> δνε εχουν σταθερες σχεσεις κ δουλειες..
> τωρα ενας αντρας πχ που ειναι κουκλος κ ξερει οτι ειανι κουκλος κ νιωθει ομορφα με αυτο..σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα τον ελεγα ναρκισσο..αν ομως ηταν εριστικος κ επιθετικος επειδη ειναι ομορφος πολυ..εκει ναι δεν θα μπορουσα να επικοινωνησω μαζι του..
> εγω πχ που ειμαι ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ,ΑΔΥΝΑΤΗ, ΚΟΡΜΑΡΑ Κ ΘΕΑ...τι σχεση εχω εγω τωρα κ καθομαι μιλαω μαζι σας μου λετε?????*( πλακα κανω..οχοχο)


Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σχέση πόσο δουλειά έχεις ρίξει σε κάτι....και όμορφος να γεννήθηκες , που δεν έχεις κάνει καμία δουλειά δλδ απλα στο έδωσε η φύση, πάλι χαίρεσαι που είσαι αρεστός ή που κάνεις κάτι καλά κλπ....ε ποιος θέλει να τον βρίζουν? λογικό αυτό, μέτρο βασικά να υπάρχει........

----------


## Macgyver

> ... γιατι ειμαστε εδώ?



Αυτη την απορια εχω κι εγω πολλες φορες τελευταια ...............μαλλον συνηθεια ...η μαζοχισμος .....

----------


## anxious4ever

> Εμείς οι κοινοί θνητοί θα έπρεπε να ντρεπόμαστε που σου απευθύνουμε τον λόγο.:Ρ
> χαχαχαχαχα
> Καλησπέρες.


φυσικα ...απορω πως ΤΟΛΜΗΣΕΣ ......αλλα τεσπα...θα σεα φησω να μου μιλας για να μαθαινεις.....αντε! 
*καλησπερα περα για περα*

----------


## Macgyver

> Οι γονείς φταίνε, σε μεγαλώνουν σαν θεό/ θεά, πρίγκηπα κλπ και βγαίνεις ότι να ναι....αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο υποφέρουν αυτοί, τους γύρω τους θα πληγώνουν, δεν λέω για την διαταραχή, δεν γνωρίζω , στα ''ψώνια'' αναφέρομαι.......


Αγαπητη Κιουμπ , κι μενα ετσι με μεγαλωσαν οι γονεις μου , αλλα δεν βγηκα ψωνιο , απλα με αρκετη αυτοπεποιθηση , αλλη ιστορια ειναι το να βγεις ψωνιο , ειναι στην ιδιοσυγκρασια του καθενος , και τα ' ψωνια ' εχουν μια ευθραυστη αυτοπεποιθηση , που φλερταρει με τον ναρκισσισμο , που εχει διαβαθμισεις , δεν ειναι τον εχεις η δεν τον εχεις ........η σεμνοτης , δειχνει αυτογνωσια , που την αποκτας σε μεγαλυτερη ηλικια ...........ο ναρκισσισμος , δειχνει παντελη ελλειψη αυτογνωσιας .....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Αγαπητη Κιουμπ , κι μενα ετσι με μεγαλωσαν οι γονεις μου , αλλα δεν βγηκα ψωνιο , απλα με αρκετη αυτοπεποιθηση , αλλη ιστορια ειναι το να βγεις ψωνιο , ειναι στην ιδιοσυγκρασια του καθενος , και τα ' ψωνια ' εχουν μια ευθραυστη αυτοπεποιθηση , που φλερταρει με τον ναρκισσισμο , που εχει διαβαθμισεις , δεν ειναι τον εχεις η δεν τον εχεις ........η σεμνοτης , δειχνει αυτογνωσια , που την αποκτας σε μεγαλυτερη ηλικια ...........ο ναρκισσισμος , δειχνει παντελη ελλειψη αυτογνωσιας .....


...το λέω από την άποψη , άντε το μαλώνω το μαλώνω και ύστερα το μετανιώνω....δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβες....να είναι οι γονείς σου δούλοι σου , ''ότι θέλει το παιδί, μην στεναχωρηθεί το παιδί , '' πως να το πω........έτσι μεγάλωσες? ε όλα μετράνε για να φτιάξεις χαρακτήρα....

----------

